# فني هاتف لخطوط الهاتف الارضيه



## مسوقة26 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فني هاتف *لخطوط* *الهاتف* الارضيه في منزلك


1- صيانة الخطوط الارضية
2- تركيب الخطوط الجديدة من العلبة إلى داخل المنزل
3- تحديد وتوصيل الخطوط في حال تركيب اكثر من خط
4- تركيب مودم الاتصال بالانترنت وبطاقات الاتصال dsl
مع الشرح (مجاني)5088:
5- تصفية الخطوط من التشويش المؤثر على سرعة الاتصال



*الآن* أتصل لطلب زيارة الفني


0501545435


أحفظوا الرقم في جوالاتكم 
لأنكم ستحتاجونه يوما ما​


----------



## أبو اصيل (28 يناير 2012)

*رد: فني هاتف لخطوط الهاتف الارضيه*

الله يوفقك على الاعلان المجاني
أنا الفني وأي خدمة حاظرين


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: فني هاتف لخطوط الهاتف الارضيه*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------

